# My first DSLR - Canon EOS 550D with 18-135 kit lens



## nonamexx (Mar 28, 2013)

Well, after a lot of research and thinking, I bought a DSLR last! 

Zeroed in on the 550D after asking about my experienced friends.

I didn't want the 18-55mm as it would be too limiting for my needs and I didn't want a second kit telephoto zoom lens 55-250mm.

I figure the 18-135mm would be good enough for most general photography, including landscapes and the occasional portraits/macro. Am I right? 

I was able to get a fairly good Bokeh shot when I was testing it around:




Little flower of Mustard plant by harishankar, on Flickr

I think it's good enough for me. Would definitely recommend this one for those looking to upgrade from P & S and are worried about missing the zoom range of the super zooms! The 18-135mm kit is just about right, I think.


----------



## rnagoda (Mar 28, 2013)

Congrats - great first-DSLR purchase, and enough camera to get you by for a long time!


----------



## nonamexx (Mar 28, 2013)

rnagoda said:


> Congrats - great first-DSLR purchase, and enough camera to get you by for a long time!



Thanks. I was told the same, that's why I chose this over the 1100D body with the 18-55 & 55-250 kits lens combo. Besides the fact that I would definitely wish to travel light.


----------

